# Skid Plate Cut Out?



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Changing my oil myself for the first time (the rest have been by my local dealership, because they were free) and I notice that it looks like my skid plate has been cut. I don't know if its made like this or not but the lines look too wavy to be stock. Does anyone know if this looks right?
















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

now thats a hack job


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cutting a portion out of the belly pan was part of a recall issued on all Cruze models. Supposedly a sloppy oil change could pool on the pan near the exhaust and cause it to catch fire.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Could this be the "oil fire recall" job on the lower cover. I know some cars had this recall to remove part of the cover because oil change waste oil could collect and catch fire. I don't know what the recall cut is supposed to look like. 

Adam


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

HA! You answered while I was typing. I thought that it might be that recall.

Adam


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A voluntary recall, not required to get this done. If unhappy with this butcher job, go back to the culprit that butchered it and tell him to replace it.

Never was a cure for someone that forgets to put a new seal in the oil filter cap, still have that red hot exhaust manifold. What Chevy should have done was to place the oil filter on the intake manifold side.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Nick yer up to 3K about freaking time ..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> Changing my oil myself for the first time (the rest have been by my local dealership, because they were free) and I notice that it looks like my skid plate has been cut. I don't know if its made like this or not but the lines look too wavy to be stock. Does anyone know if this looks right?
> View attachment 63569
> 
> View attachment 63577
> ...


What model year is your Cruze?
The 13's and newer have the cover cut at the factory......the cover is still shipped to the assembly plant as one piece (supplier contract thing) and cut before install......still look cut but the lines are relativly clean.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hay Nick yer up to 3K about freaking time ..


Ha, have no intentions of even attempting to catch up to you.

This engine shield was a main attraction for me to purchased the Cruze. With pouring tons of road salt, AC compressor is still nice and clean. Older ones without the shield would corrode like crazy. When GM told me I was suppose to have it butchered, just said fine, give me a 5 year warranty on at least the AC compressor. Just said, don't have to have it done, strictly a volunteer recall.

In regards to the technical aspects of preventing an oil fire, they agreed, this was a bad joke. But I did use my hole saw for a very neat extra clean 1 1/4" cut on a low spoT near the front right hand side about a foot back from the compressor.

Been many instances of a poor oil change job, like stripping out the drain plug or even forgetting to install it. The only way with an old oil pan I could strip out the plug was to use a 460 ft.-lb. impact wrench and shove it in at an angle. Or even forgetting to put new oil in after a change. Don't seem to use the brightest people in the world for this rather simple job. 

Then charging 50 bucks extra to use the correct oil? Even at retail prices, only about 5-7 bucks more. And how do you know they even changed the filter on these things. Outside of forgetting to properly install the cap.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

From the picture it looks like half the pan was removed. Mine has the recall done and yet I have more pan under my car than what is in these two pics.


----------



## msturg98 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's a hack job for sure....had mine done last year and it looked like a 10 year old was let loose with a hacksaw...made them buy a new one and install it ,had to sign a waiver though...aerodynamics and road grime would be a problem without the full shield.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys... I verified with my dealer and it was the recall, done without my consent of course. After I get back from Disney World I'm having them replace it and re-cut it... its a 2012 2LT RS btw to the guy that asked.. thanks again

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## msturg98 (Feb 28, 2014)

Chase Toole said:


> Thanks guys... I verified with my dealer and it was the recall, done without my consent of course. After I get back from Disney World I'm having them replace it and re-cut it... its a 2012 2LT RS btw to the guy that asked.. thanks again
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:dazed002:
I would not have them re-cut if it were me, you're going to lose most of the protection it provides plus if you do your own oil changes you won't have to worry about oil spilling and sitting on the shield in the first place.:dazed002:


----------

